# Eldar Tactics: Warp Spiders



## jackidaniels (Mar 25, 2010)

Being a new player, I don't really have the experience to say anything about Warp Spider tactics. So I was wondering if you guys could fill in the blanks. 
Where do they work best? What do they work best with? Are they effective at all? General opinions are welcome too.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

My general thoughts are that they are nice anti-infantry with nice manueverability, but cost far too much per model. A Bladestorming Dire Avenger Squad will kill the same amount, be cheaper, and be scoring.

I've heard of some people using a small squad of them with the Exarch AP1 Spinner to hit rear/side of vehicles, but frankly I'd rather have Fire Dragons for the points.

Basically one of the few Eldar choices that are neither competitive nor so mind-bendingly awful that you'll auto-lose if you take them. In friendly games against Orks or Nids or man-spam Guard then they should be alright.


----------



## jackidaniels (Mar 25, 2010)

Thanks for the input Sethis... it's kind of disappointing to find that most of Eldar's unit's aren't useful in a competitive setting. I suppose I'll have to limit my running of anything but fire dragons as elite choices...


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

What Sethis said. lol

I *like* them, but hardly a shoe-in. Inferior to Vypers, if you MUST take a FA slot at all.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

TheKingElessar said:


> What Sethis said. lol
> 
> I *like* them, but hardly a shoe-in. Inferior to Vypers, if you MUST take a FA slot at all.


This is NOT TRUE in the slightest if you want a fast attack warp spider's are the best\most annoying choice for there point's you can take, there great for taking out APC's or for hit and run on enemy objectives. Its safe to say Vypers are the WORST Fast attack choice in the whole eldar army! (Yes even hawks work better)


----------



## Cyklown (Feb 8, 2010)

First of all, Vypers at least leave terrain a third of the time when they die, and secondly can't be tank shocked through. So... you HAVE to take a fast attack slot, you should probably go with them. Buy your elves some time to run away while you wait for your massed s6 fire to add up and kill things.

Secondly... we're talking about fast attack here. Nothing is good. It's just that some things don't fail as hard.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Not really worth taking. To me it is the lack of an AP in the guns. Although massed fire can take their toll on vehicle rear armour by inflicting enough weapon destroyed results. 

Fire dragons do not have to be the only elites unit that is taken. I consider harlequins and scorpions to be good investments as well if used right.


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

I love my Warp Spiders, they even pulled me through the first round of the last 'Ard Boyz. They caught most of my opponents off guard, mowing down Nids and Long Fangs. The Cron player was ready for them though and blasted them out early. 

The thing is, I typically get to play in pretty high point games so I will get to field my Avengers, Dragons, and whatever else I need in addition to the Spiders. I always take the Dual Spinners, I find the extra shot is more valuable to me in most instances.

It's all that S6 fire that does it for me. Sure the lack of AP hurts but you still can wreck vehicles on a damage roll of a 6 and you should get a fair few chances. 

Against infantry they still are a tad mediocre, but they become a little more reliable. It is very important to try to utilize your range and remember to jump away. If you get caught in assault you're going to get hurt. 

These guys are pretty good for hunting down small elite units, squishy troops, transports, heavy weapon squads like Devastators. Just remember to stay away from CC and they will perform fairly admirably. 

They are expensive, though. But then again they are not as easy of a KP as a Vyper or Swooping Hawks in most instances. Hawks need a better gun, hell just an Avenger Catapult would be a step up for them. Vypers are way too pricey and inefficient to be that fragile, sure the Spiders cost more but I don't have to worry as much about them in a KP game.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

I kinda like Warp Spiders, best of a bad bunch in many ways. For things like pew pew tanks etc they are pretty good. They're fairly fast moving with their 12 + D6+ 2D6 inch move they should be in your opponents back field turn 2 throwing down shots on those Long Fangs etc. Yeah you have no AP but hit on 3's wound on 2's is strong. A Squad will pew pew 2-3 guys out of Long Fangs squad which means you opponent has to deal with them. 

They're just another in one of Eldar's nuisance units. But 127pts for 5 with Exarch with Dual Spinners is not too bad, if you already have a couple of prisms in there then why not.


----------



## Vrykolas2k (Jun 10, 2008)

I take six and an Exarch as a sort of bodyguard for my Autarch with fusion gun.
Deep strike them in right, and they're a good force multiplier. Move them elsewhere during assault. Ya, they can do that the turn they come in.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Witch King of Angmar said:


> This is NOT TRUE in the slightest if you want a fast attack warp spider's are the bestmost annoying choice for there point's you can take, there great for taking out APC's or for hit and run on enemy objectives. Its safe to say Vypers are the WORST Fast attack choice in the whole eldar army! (Yes even hawks work better)


It's only 'safe' in that:

a) I quite like you, though we disagree
b) I don't wish to get banned.

lol


Vypers are best, Hawks are _slightly _worse than Spears and worst. Spiders and Vypers are streets ahead of the other two.


----------



## jackidaniels (Mar 25, 2010)

Thanks for all the input guys  I really like the idea of fielding warp spiders in my army, perhaps I'll get a squad and try them out.


----------



## Cyleune (Nov 10, 2010)

Main idea of the Eldar army:
Ignore the stuff we WANT to do and use the stuff we don't.

I know it sounds illogical and I thought that at first too but HOBO told me that and it works really well.

Pretty much ignore the fancy stuff and go, in a competitive list, for minimizing the infantry and maximizing our cars.


----------

